# My tablet won't charge.



## That_person (May 10, 2013)

I have a samsung galaxy small tablet with the model number: GT-P3113.

It began when I lost a part of the charger for it that alowed me to plug it into outlets and it died. Since it had no battery left and that peice was missing I plugged it in to the computer, I waited a couple hours and checked on it and it would show the charging logo and then turn off and so on. I found an alternet charger for it and plugged it into the wall but it still did the samething. Can someone help me, I have no clue what is going on.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

You are using the wrong charger. You can't charge the Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 with a standard USB connection. They don't provide enough power. You need to get a Samsung (or equivalent) charger designed for your tablet. You can get a replacement at most retailers that sell the tablet (including Walmart). If you have the old Apple charger hanging around (with the USB connection) you can use that. (Note that the new chargers may not work). By the way, the chargers for all of the Galaxy Tabs are identical, even the ones for the 10.1 sizes.

In this picture, it's the big guy in the middle that you need.


----------



## Hemp (May 12, 2013)

Buy original Samsung charger and you won't have problems


----------

